# FA fursuit makers



## Beastcub (May 11, 2008)

do you make fursuits? do have a Fursuit buisness or hope to start one?
here is the place to post your commission info if you are a FurAffinity Fursuit maker.
feel free to also include a breif description of your skills/products.

i'll start it off

http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm

my avatar is one of my suits.
i hope to one day have enough commissions so as i can live off of making fursuits alone. (real jobs suck)
i offer full costumes, partials, and also just tails ect.
i do toony, semi-real and very realistic costumes.
i can do any animal and any request except anything containing "adult only" material
my sister just made her first suit (i made the base for the head and made the eyes but she sewed the body and did all the fur work) and thus we have begun to team up on commissions which is awsome. (having a furry sibling is the bomb)
full costumes can be done as fast as 1 week (rush job costs extra though)


----------



## Thorne (May 12, 2008)

Weeeeell, I'm a beginner. I'm in the process of making a fullsuit now, after which I'll try taking commissions. No website yet, tho >.<


----------



## NoxTigress (May 12, 2008)

I'm also a bit of a beginner.  I've not yet travelled into the realm of fullsuit making, since I'm not really into fursuiting and no one around me seems to be either, but I do make ears, tails and I'm working on trying out paws.  I've made ear and tail sets for myself and friends in the past, but only recently have I really branched into commissions and pre-mades for sale.

I'm open for commissions for ears and tails primarily right now, though if someone really wants to risk getting one of the first set of paws made by me, I'm game.

Past and present examples of my work can be found in my FA Gallery.

Furthermore, I also do random custom and pre-made plushies.  Pictures of the few I have finished will be posted in my gallery as soon as I can find where my camera walked off to...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 12, 2008)

I've made... let's see... four tails before, paws, and i just completed a mask with a moving jaw and "3-d" eyes. 
I'd love to get into making fursuits on comission but maybe a bit later on in life, as i'm still in fuckin high school. >.<

But yea I'm gonna try to make some pants and feet for anthrocon.

I'm also gonna work on a mask my friend wants with her, which would do me good to expand my knowledge of mask making.


----------



## Beastcub (May 12, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I've made... let's see... four tails before, paws, and i just completed a mask with a moving jaw and "3-d" eyes.
> I'd love to get into making fursuits on comission but maybe a bit later on in life, as i'm still in fuckin high school. >.<
> 
> But yea I'm gonna try to make some pants and feet for anthrocon.
> ...



i began getting more serious about my costume making in highschool. after making many costumes for me and my sister to wear (16 animal related costumes and still other cosplays too) i decided that now, at age 22 my skills were gooe enough to start selling them.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 13, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i began getting more serious about my costume making in highschool. after making many costumes for me and my sister to wear (16 animal related costumes and still other cosplays too) i decided that now, at age 22 my skills were gooe enough to start selling them.



they definately are!


dude your costumes are AMAZING!!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2008)

freewebs.com/aroundthefurstudios

My friend and I run a two person sweatshop for OOAK Fursuit Partials, Ears, tails and paws.
We make sure that you have a good quality and a comfortable fit while looking good. 

Or Specialty is realism and Semi-realistic style.

Our Prices are Reasonable and willing to haggle on a few things.
Comming up in Mid September, we are having a sale for Commissions and orders beeing prepped for Halloween. You just can't wear a plastic mask when you can look like a real werewolf or werecat!


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of making my first full fursuit, and once I'm used to making them I'll start doing commisions. I don't have a website yet, but I will soon!
My specialty is toony style ^^


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 11, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> they definately are!
> 
> 
> dude your costumes are AMAZING!!



Seconded.^^

First partial in the making. Dunno how many times I've mentioned that without proof. Semi-realistic, I guess.


----------



## copperfur (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm starting off slow, but I'm in the process of making more heads =D I'm very cheap too. 
Whatever You Prefur
Thanks XD


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Aug 12, 2008)

i do  www.freewebs.com/blue-fox-fursuits/


i've been making fursuits for the past 2 years, been selling them for the last 8 months
my speciality is canines
i enjoy working on funky hybrid critters
i'm the only one [as far as i know] who makes frames with tight weave buckram
i'm one of the few english fursuit makers


thats about all i can think of for now


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

i  am  in begining  after i fix up on the head i bought and get the  partal bits made ill try another partal that  will debut at  eather oklacon  or rcfm  next year


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's another fursuit maker:  http://www.lionofthesun.com/index.php


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 14, 2008)

If it counts, I drew my fursuit head. x3 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1464808/


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm in the process of making version 1.0 of Sheba. Its just going to be a partial though. Hopefully I will get better and maybe open for commissions.


----------



## Tapeworm (Oct 26, 2008)

Im almost done with my first one. 
It's kinda fun to do.
I don't really care for the toon style ones, but more realistic ones.
I really really like the follow effect eyes.


----------



## AllenABDL (Nov 26, 2008)

everytime i try sending you a email it does not go threw? so you have any othjer eamils. cause i want you to make me a furfuit please.


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 27, 2008)

I am starting out in the fursuit commission business. My FA fursuit gallery is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redtavern

And my website (which needs updating, lol) is here: http://dragon.mit.edu/redtavern/default.htm


----------



## FurryBandicoot (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm getting better with each suit and I'm working on a sight as we speak ... it is still under construction though.

www.hexibase.com/jess

 "All Things Furry"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

I've made 2 partials and one fullsuit.
working on my second fullsuit and working on another partial.

so far I've made: 2 jackals, 1 german shepherd mix, and am working on a toony blue falcon and a brown fox.

:3 browse my FA. and commission info is on my page.

;3 beastcub, you'll like my bird I'm making.






edit: wow. necroed thread.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, there. The name's Rose. I run Furfect Pit Studio. I don't offer fullsuits just yet, but I can make you a partial for really cheap.

You can check me out on FA, DA, or my website.


----------



## Keryu (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm actually looking for a quick commission so I can go to FWA

http://www.furrocity.com/

Taking one commission that is guaranteed by FWA! Only $350 for a FULL suit. This is a one time offer and you'll have to be the first to nab it!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 16, 2010)

Beastcub we already have a thread for this as a sticky.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

Not quite the same, I guess. This thread's for people to post about their suits, right? The other one is about tips and useful links, not to show off your own work, so this thread's ok.


----------



## Paws (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pawsproductions/

Iv been making suits for i believe over 4 years now ^.^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Not quite the same, I guess. This thread's for people to post about their suits, right? The other one is about tips and useful links, not to show off your own work, so this thread's ok.



True...hey Corto why not sticky this one?


----------



## luseylottay (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm in the middle of creating a fursuit, probably won't do commissions but it's of my Dragonsona, Alryia...

The only thing me and my friend are not making is the head, hopefully we can find somebody who can create the mask and do it at a low price...
*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Curry necro powers, activate!
Idk, this seems like a good thread that should stay alive. I'm with Trpdwarf on having it stickied. *shrugs*

Anyhoo, I've been doing tails & ears for... I guess around 3 years now, partials around 1 or 2 years. Just now getting into full suits. Won't start doing full suit commissions until I've had more practice with 'em. Sorry.

Site: http://thecurrymouse.weebly.com


Edit: Of course, I found this by following an outside link, & for some reason thought it was in the Black Market section... Way to go me - bringing back a thread that probably shouldn't even be here. >.>


----------



## Furr (Sep 1, 2010)

I do everything from clothing costumes, FX make up, to fursuits. Havenâ€™t been selling my work until this past year however but now I am open for commissions. I also do most other mediums of art work such as ceramics, painting, sculpting ect. My gallery and contact into here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrferret/ Hopefully when I have time I can build a more professional website.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a beginner at making fursuits, but I think my first one came out really really nicely. 
I'm going to make another personal suit, one for my boyfriend, and another for a friend before I start to sell them. For practice and all.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xbYgftXkcA


----------



## doebear (May 31, 2011)

*I am a fursuitter and a fursuit maker and I love the furry fandom. I take pride in my fursuits, so I take time in making them. Of course, I can make them quickly if I have a little time in advance.  My main goal as fursuit maker is to make the dreams of furless furries come true. Also, I do my best to make good fursuit at low costs for those who donâ€™t have to money to buy expensive fursuits.*
*I am currently taking fursuit commissions and can be contacted at my email: midnite_horse@hotmail.com.  I will soon be making a Facebook in which I will post a link on my YouTube account. I offer a lot of different things like full body suits and partials, which I will do realistic and cartoon. I also offer both resin follow me eyes and cartoon follow me eyes. I will sell separate tails, paws, heads â€“ with or without fur â€“ and will also do feet.*
*For larger suits and partials, I ask for a small fee for supplies and the price varies on fur type and whether you want digitigrade legs or not. Of course, if you have fur that you have already bought, I will gladly take off the supplies fee or lessen the amount. I try my best to make sure that the fursuitter will get their fursuit, but I cannot send it if I know that I will not get paid. If you do have questions on paying for it over time, I will be glad to talk out a plan with you. For those who would like it, I will post a YouTube video of the progress and will post pictures on Facebook.*
*For partials, I go about $100 with the additional cost of supplies, but that will not go to anything but your fursuit. Anything not spent will be sent back when I send the fursuit.*
*Full body suits will be $200 for cartoon and $250 for realistic, also an additional $20 for digitigrade. I add no additional cost to the fursuit for horns and any attachments, but it does cost more in supplies. Depending on your location, I may or may not pay for shipping costs. I cannot send international â€“ only within the USA. Iâ€™m sorry for those fursuitters I exclude with this.*
*Any additional questions can be asked at my YouTube account. My name is doebear4ever and my channel is zOmBiE CO.*

Feel free to contact me and hope all you furries have a fantastic day!
<3 doebear


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/creaturefeaturefurbrications

I currently am working on starting a mini Fursuiting business.  One called "Creature Feature Furbrications." My ultimate dream would be to one day be accepted into a studio or team that design special effects costumes creatures for the movies and theatre....

After making several heads, a tail and a partial, I am working on my first fullsuit now!  So exciting.


----------

